# TTC for 2 years, Doctors haven't been helpful



## DinosaurMama (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi! 
I am new here and hoping to gain some insight and advice from others! 

A bit of background..
I have a 7 year old son from a previous partner, I was on the pill at the time but still got pregnant, a year later I fell pregnant again even though I had taken the morning after pill but a few weeks later I miscarried. 
I am now with a new partner, we have been together almost 4 years and have been TTC for almost 2 years now, I had the implant when we first got together but it had made my periods double in length so I was having 2 week long periods so I went to the doctor who advised me to have it taken out and take the pill (cerazette) which I started taking that the same day I had my implant out, I took the pill for almost 6 months, stopped taking it regularly for around 2 months and then stopped taking it altogether (which was around November time 201 once I stopped taking the pill my periods have been bang on time every single month, lighter than they used to be and it lasts 4/5 days. 

February this year I went to the doctor as we have had no luck getting pregnant, the doctor told me they can't help me because I already have a child. I told her that I believe there to be an underlying problem to why i am not getting pregnant and I want it investigated to which she booked me in for blood tests although still adamant that having a child already means that regardless of the outcome of the tests I wont qualify for any fertility help. 
I had the blood tests and the results came back "normal" they said I have low iron levels (which is normal, as I have battled this most my life) and I have very pow vitamin B levels too, the doctor told me to take supplements and to just keep having sex and that was the end of that. 
Due to Covid-19 I haven't been able to discuss anything further with my doctor, which I fully understand. 
I stopped focusing on BBT, ovulation tracking and all that and was just trying to enjoy the last few months with my partner and Son at home. 
Last month i had been feeling a little nauseous and had terrible headaches in the days before my period (these are not normal symptoms for me) so I decided to take a test and there was a faint second line, i took another the next day and there was a faint second line (this have never happen during our whole time ttc). I started getting my usual period symptoms so I took another test and there was no faint line and a few days later my period had started. 

I don't really know where to go from here, what tests can I ask for? What can I do to improve my chances? I am a little lost as I don't have anyone close who have gone through any fertility problems.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ask for NK (Natural killer cells) testing. Seems to me you have developed some immune issues since having your son. Google to learn more about it.


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

DinosaurMama, curious - were the doctors you approached IVF specialists dear?  It spell a huge difference.


----------



## DinosaurMama (Aug 27, 2020)

SingleMommaBe No they weren't specialists, it was my regular GP but according to her she said I am not eligible for referral or help due to already having a child.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it’s worth calling your GP back and asking for a telephone appointment at least: you seem likely to have had a “chemical pregnancy” and it’s worth getting it logged on your records as if you had any more you may be entitled to a referral for the recurrent miscarriage clinic. Sorry if that’s not something you want to consider, and I hope I haven’t upset you  

I’d also ask your GP if there is anything at al they do: some CCG areas fund things like sperm analysis even if they don’t find treatment for those who have a child.

If there is nothing they can do then you would probably need to look at going private. It might also be worth looking at the It Starts With an Egg book - it’s really useful for advice on supplements and diet etc, and also explains the different things that can affect fertility.

Good luck xxx


----------



## DinosaurMama (Aug 27, 2020)

Cloudy Thank you for your reply. 
I did read about chemical pregnancies and thought it may have been one, I am going to call the doctor to discuss it further. 
I have looked into private treatment but it is so much information and honestly everything is so new to me I don't really know where to start 😦😅


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck. 

If you do have to go private it’s a good idea to have a look at local clinics and explore their websites. Many used to run open evenings which are really helpful, but I’m not sure what affect Covid might have had on them. There’s also quite a lot of information on here. 

Xxx


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

Cloudy said:


> I think it's worth calling your GP back and asking for a telephone appointment at least: you seem likely to have had a "chemical pregnancy" and it's worth getting it logged on your records as if you had any more you may be entitled to a referral for the recurrent miscarriage clinic. Sorry if that's not something you want to consider, and I hope I haven't upset you
> 
> I'd also ask your GP if there is anything at al they do: some CCG areas fund things like sperm analysis even if they don't find treatment for those who have a child.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the book referral! I haven't read that one.


----------



## SingleMommaBe (Oct 28, 2019)

DinosaurMama said:


> SingleMommaBe No they weren't specialists, it was my regular GP but according to her she said I am not eligible for referral or help due to already having a child.


Maybe try looking for a gynecologist or any other specialist - a fertility specialist is best.


----------

